# Χρόνια Πολλά!



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2009)

(Δεν σας λέω ψεύτες, αλλά) σαν σήμερα πριν από έναν χρόνο, άνοιξε επίσημα τις πύλες της η Λεξιλογία.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2894


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2009)

Παραλίγο να το ξεχάσουμε ότι έχουμε γενέθλια! Χρόνια μας πολλά! 
Θα κάνουμε σίγουρα πάρτι γενεθλίων, αλλά μην το περιμένετε για σήμερα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2009)

Πωπω! Παράλειψή μας!

Χρόνια πολλά, και του χρονου δεκαπλάσιοι αλλά εξίσου φιλικοί, χαρούμενοι και έγκυροι!


----------



## danae (Apr 1, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά! Αν περιμένετε μέχρι το Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο για το πάρτι, θα μπορέσω να έρθω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2009)

Στους ανθρώπους που πρωτοξεκίνησαν αυτόν τον τόπο, στους ανθρώπους που κάνουν τον κόπο να μοιράζονται τις γνώσεις τους, τις απορίες τους, τους προβληματισμούς τους, τα πράγματα που τους αρέσουν αλλά και αυτά που απεχθάνονται, στους νεότερους που οφείλουν να γίνουν συνεχιστές αυτής της προσπάθειας, σε όλους εκείνους που μας έκαναν σοφότερους τους τελευταίους δώδεκα μήνες, σε φίλους νέους και παλιούς

εύχομαι να διατηρήσουν αναλλοίωτο το κέφι τους, αγνά τα κίνητρά τους, αστείρευτη την επιθυμία τους για την αναζήτηση και το μοίρασμα της γνώσης, πάντα με χιούμορ και καλή προαίρεση
εύχομαι το ίντερνετ να κάνει προόδους, να φτάνει στο μέλλον σε μέρη απ' όπου θα μπορώ να σας παρακολουθώ ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω.

Εκ μέρους και των άλλων λεξιλόγων, σας ευχαριστώ για την παρουσία σας εδώ. Πολύχρονοι εσείς και πιο πολύχρονη η ψηφιακή μας παρουσία.


----------



## mariposa (Apr 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Θα κάνουμε σίγουρα πάρτι γενεθλίων, αλλά μην το περιμένετε για σήμερα.


ΠΑΡΤΙ, ΠΑΡΤΙ!!!!
Χρόνια μας πολλά, λεξιλόγοι!


----------



## mariposa (Apr 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> εύχομαι το ίντερνετ να κάνει προόδους, να φτάνει στο μέλλον σε μέρη απ' όπου θα μπορώ να σας παρακολουθώ ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω.



Τι συμβαίνει, Nickel; Σκοπεύεις να μας εγκαταλείψεις ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2009)

mariposa said:


> Τι συμβαίνει, Nickel; Σκοπεύεις να μας εγκαταλείψεις ;



Σε καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια, πιθανόν νωρίτερα. Έπειτα, και αλλού έλεγα ότι «εδώ είναι το σπίτι μου», αλλά τώρα ούτε το χρηστώνυμό μου δεν σεβάστηκαν. Όταν θα εξαφανιστούν και οι φωτογραφίες μου και τα γραφτά μου, θα νιώθω περήφανος σαν τον Τρότσκι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα εξαφανιστούν και οι φωτογραφίες μου και τα γραφτά μου, θα νιώθω περήφανος σαν τον Τρότσκι.


 


nickel said:


> Eύχομαι το ίντερνετ να κάνει προόδους, να φτάνει στο μέλλον σε μέρη απ' όπου θα μπορώ να σας παρακολουθώ ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στο Μεξικό έχει ίντερνετ.


----------



## mariposa (Apr 1, 2009)

Όσοι ξέρουν, θα το θυμούνται. Όπως και τα γραπτά σου.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια, πιθανόν νωρίτερα. Έπειτα, και αλλού έλεγα ότι «εδώ είναι το σπίτι μου», αλλά τώρα ούτε το χρηστώνυμό μου δεν σεβάστηκαν. Όταν θα εξαφανιστούν και οι φωτογραφίες μου και τα γραφτά μου, θα νιώθω περήφανος σαν τον Τρότσκι.


Και να σε εξαφανίσουμε από τις φωτογραφίες (είναι και πιο σύγχρονα τα μέσα, πια), τα άδεια πιάτα στο τραπέζι θα μαρτυρούν το πέρασμά σου...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και να σε *εξαφανίσουμε *από τις φωτογραφίες (είναι και πιο σύγχρονα τα μέσα, πια), τα άδεια πιάτα στο τραπέζι θα μαρτυρούν το πέρασμά σου...


Όχι "εξαφανίσουμε", "εξαφανίσουν", εννοεί ο Nickel. Κανένας εδώ δεν θα τον εξαφανίσει.


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 2, 2009)

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ την εκλεκτήν και αλληλέγυον ομήγυριν.
Να τα κατοστήσετε! (μήπως είπα λίγα; )


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι "εξαφανίσουμε", "εξαφανίσουν", εννοεί ο Nickel. Κανένας εδώ δεν θα τον εξαφανίσει.


Καλά κι εσύ, με πίστεψες; Μοντιέ, ούτε ένα αστείο δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο άνθρωπος 

Εκείνο το πάρτι που λέγαμε;


----------



## Surprisa (Apr 2, 2009)

Να δώσω κι εγώ τις ευχές μου στη Λεξιλογία (με την παραδοσιακή πια καθυστέρηση που με χαρακτηρίζει σε τέτοια θέματα). Να είστε πάντα κεφάτοι και δημιουργικοί, να αυξάνεστε και να πληθύνεστε και να συνεχίσετε απτόητοι, ακάματοι και ακμαίοι να μας μαθαίνετε ωραία πράγματα και, κυρίως, να μας κάνετε να αναρωτιόμαστε και να ψαχνόμαστε για περισσότερα.

ΥΓ.: Μπορεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο να μου έχει φάει η γάτα τη γλώσσα, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν σας παρακολουθώ από κοντά και δεν σας σκέφτομαι με πολλή αγάπη. Αυτό το πάρτι να το κάνουμε οπωσδήποτε και θα με υποχρεώσετε αν το κανονίσετε για κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο διάστημα 11-25/04, για να παραβρεθεί και η ομογένεια!

Σας φιλώ σταυρωτά.


----------



## Aeriko (Apr 2, 2009)

Καθυστερημένων ευχών συνέχεια! Εύχομαι υγεία, δημιουργικότητα και κοφτερή πένα σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες. Επίσης, κέφι και ανοιχτό μυαλό σε όλους τους απλούς και ταπεινούς αναγνώστες!


----------



## fofoka (Apr 2, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά!!! Εύχομαι η λεξιλογία να μεγαλώσει κι άλλο και να αποκτήσει πολλά πολλά μέλη!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 2, 2009)

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά στη Λεξιλογία: είθε να αποκτήσει εκατομμύρια μέλη και τα σχόλια να είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τους κόκκους της άμμου στη γη και από τα αστέρια στο σύμπαν.

Να ευχηθώ κυρίως υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα (μεταφραστική και όχι μόνο) στους δημιουργούς του φόρουμ και σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2009)

Χρόνια μας πολλά! Και ειδικά στον... user4!


----------



## curry (Apr 3, 2009)

Στρουμφοχρονιαπολλα!


----------

